

The NOSQL Tapes, vol. 9: Benjamin Black on NOSQL, Cloud Computing & fast_ip - timanglade
http://nosqltapes.com/video/benjamin-black-on-nosql-cloud-computing-and-fast_ip

======
js4all
This is a great inside view about nosql in production by an Amazon guy. He
compares the different nosql solutions and also mysql.

One conclusion: There are big differences in performance and reliability
between out-of-the-box configurations and tuned configurations of all
databases, SQL and NOSQL and that makes comparison very difficult. For example
MongoDB is just tuned for speed and most users don't realize the risks they
are taking when using the default configuration.

------
fedd
1\. Tim remembers how some guy tried to make a benchmark of Neo4j comparing it
to a single MySQL table, and came out with 'see, it's faster'. i didn't quite
get, what was faster it that benchmark, the first or the latter?

2\. in the talk it was noted that people, if they want to improve performance,
sometimes choose the tool without understanding how does it fit for their
other needs. Even in relational world, i've got that Benjamin thinks that most
of people using (relational) databases do understand the relational model,
indices and things like that on utilitarian level like 'this makes query
faster'. does he thinks that at least object oriented programming is more
naturally understandable by developers? The question is about how they might
use, say, OO DBs with more understanding. may we say that OO approach in
programming is much less alien that map-reduce things? because if we say
'people don't understand', then they might even don't understand some other
part of their programming job.

3\. where did it all happen, why are there so many sirens? :)

~~~
benblack
"does he thinks that at least object oriented programming is more naturally
understandable by developers? The question is about how they might use, say,
OO DBs with more understanding. may we say that OO approach in programming is
much less alien that map-reduce things? because if we say 'people don't
understand', then they might even don't understand some other part of their
programming job."

OO is not natural, in my opinion, it is simply popular for a variety of
reasons way outside the scope of this interview. There is no free lunch:
regardless of paradigm, the best developers have a deep understanding of what
is going on inside and under their applications, where that includes things
like the databases on which they depend, the networks on which they depend,
etc.

~~~
fedd
thanks, may i explain why i am asking.

maybe this will out of scope too, but i was interested in stories when a
business-oriented person _with_ knowledge of interpreted languages but without
knowing the DB part succeeds in creating an online service, like here

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2230268> (the _parent_ is the story
itself)

so i want to think that the database tools (or particular database engines,
chosen right) might help more people to succeed, while knowing the basics of
things like OO, normalizations and such.

OR should we leave business to businessmen and developing to geeks?

(and is _The Social Network_ movie showing a complete computer nerd get the
common human psychology so right a total tale? :) )

------
luckyland
Prescient as always.

Thank you for this excellent discussion.

Very few people in the lively sectors of nosql and cloud computing have the
ability to distill both popular concepts and misconceptions this plainly.

Now, when will we see those fast_ip invites?

------
Arrgh
I wish there were a downloadable version of the video. The only way I ever
watch work-related videos is on my phone, on the bus.

~~~
benblack
+1

------
zephjc
This is interesting but very long. Is a transcript on the horizon?

~~~
timanglade
Yeah, I've been looking into getting a timecoded transcript done for people to
read; or for subtitles, translations, etc. If people here have any
recommendations (software, service companies, etc.), I'll take them, as I
haven't found anything satisfactory yet.

------
wrecked
Required viewing.

